# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Glas za Najdučeke

## anjina mama

Pozdrav svima!
Drage mame, tate i ostali čitatelji ovog foruma!
Sigurno ste preko medija upoznati s pričom o obitelji Najduček. Roditeljima slabijeg imovinskog stanja oduzeti su novorođeni blizanci (odbijeni nasilu od sise!!!) pod izlikom da se oni nisu u stanju brinuti za njih. Ta je odluka donesena nabrzinu, bez šanse roditeljima da se pobune, da dokažu suprotno, da zadrže svoju djecu kod sebe. Imaju već četvoro djece i za njih su se dobro brinuli. Ako su siromašni, nije li Centar za socijalnu skrb tu da im pomogne oko toga, umjesto da im oduzima njihovu djecu??? Nakon objave priče u medijima, Najdučeki su dobili odvjetnika koji im pomaže vratiti njihove bebe, ali postupak pred sudom oteže se već mjesecima sa sve apsurdnijim zahtjevima suca - Najdučeki su krivi dok ne dokažu da su nevini. Još jedan apsurd - blizanci su predani na skrb udomiteljici (za koju se naknadno ispostavilo da ne može skrbiti o njima) i ona je za to trebala od države dobivati naknadu. A roditeljima su djeca oduzeta zbog premalih primanja. Halo!!! Nije li logičnije te novce dati roditeljima da mogu osigurati tražene uvjete za povratak djece?  
Čini li se samo meni da su ovdje pogažena temeljna ljudska prava članova obitelji Najduček? Pravo na obitelj, pravo na dostojanstven život? Elena i Branislav Najduček odjednom su postali nepodobni roditelji i prolaze kalvariju čak i da bi viđali svoju djecu? U kojem stoljeću i na kojem kontinentu se ova priča dešava? 
Roditelji, zamislite sebe u njihovoj koži. Ako ste roditelji u akciji, podignite makar svoj glas protiv ove nepravde! 
Svima vam želim sretne blagdane, da ih provedete u krugu svojih najdražih! Isto želim i blizancima Najduček i njihovim roditeljima i braći!

----------


## buca

Kad je cijela priča počela stavila sam topik o tome jer se nisam mogla načuditi našem sustavu koji nikako ne funkcionira gledajući s bilo kojeg aspekta.
I tada smo svi zaključili kako je to nepravedno i kako bi ti novci koje dobiva udomiteljica bili prikladniji da su usmjereni roditeljima s nastojanjem da se obitelj održi na okupu, ali džaba sve to jer, kad jednom uđeš u sustav socijalne pomoći ostaješ im stalno na oku ( što je u nekim slučajevima potpuno opravdano), dok neki koji su boljeg imovinskog stanja, a ne pružaju djeci prikladnu skrb ne moraju nikome polagati svoje račune. Jadna je to država.
I tako,sve je ostalo na raspravi...
Ja ih se povremeno sjetim i pitam se jesu li konačno sa svojim roditeljima, jer u medijima poslije toga više nitko ništa nije spominjao. Iz tvog posta zaključujem da su blizančići i dalje s tom ženom. Ma, grozno...  :Sad:

----------


## Audrey

Ima li tko kakvu ideju što bi se dalo napraviti? Online peticija? Individualni mailovi? Da li bi se to možda tumačilo kao pritisak na sud, obzirom da se vodi sudski postupak?
Vrijeme prolazi, bebe rastu... bez roditelja   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih potpisala bilo što samo da tu djecu vrate roditeljima   :Crying or Very sad:  .
I to tvarno ne može čovjek vjerovati, roditeljima poput njih oduzmu djecu-a znamo da nisu jedini koji imaju više djece i manje novaca pa im se djeca ipak ne oduzimaju. A onim manijacima koji "ubijaju" svoju djecu, kažu da ne žele raditi traumu djeci tako da ih odvoje od roditelja, pa ih ostave s alkoholičarima i ubojicama. Strašo, strašno. Kad bi se bar moglo nešto poduzeti. Ali što?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nelitza77

Ako se i vi sjecate ovoga slucaja i kao i ja ste jako jako   :Evil or Very Mad:   sto niti nakoln godinu dana ova situacija nije okoncana, mozda nas zajednicki glas pokrene nesto (ipak su sanse vece u ovo predizborno vrijeme!)
SLUCAJ NAJDUCEK
Prvi potpis je od 30.06.2007., za sad ih je skupljeno oko 400, a cilj im je 1000! Pomognimo im!

----------


## MGrubi

uključujem se
tako mi ih je žao   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## brane

potpisala prije par dana

----------


## oka

Ja ne znam šta bih napravila da meni netko želi oduzeti djecu, ali znam da ne bi bilo sigurno ništa lijepo, ovo što im se desilo je neopisiva katastrofa.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ronin

potpisala
jadni ljudi

----------


## Ayvek

http://www.suncanaa.com/_save_the_twins

----------


## Ayvek

Ispricavam se nisam skuzila da link vec postoji.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

nevjerojatno mi je koliko je javno mnijenje kod nas bespomocno i kakvi uzasi i nepravde mogu biti objavljeni u tisku i - nikom nista.
nadam se da ce ovi ljudi tuziti hrvatsku drzavu i traziti zadovoljstinu i odstetu, premda nista ne moze nadoknaditi stetu koja im je ucinjena, posebno djecici.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## **mial**

:shock:   :Crying or Very sad:  
da li ima kakvih novosti?
potpisala peticiju

----------


## Poslid

Zar to još nije riješeno?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gost 1

Evo, na jednom drugom topicu sam slučajno naletila na ovaj tekst:

_http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/obi...zancima/42896/_

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

jadni ljudi... još jednom kažem - nadam se da ce tužiti državu i da ce dobiti zadovoljštinu za svoje patnje.   :Sad:

----------


## bublić

Dala glas... ajme tuge, tako mi je žao tih ljudi.. jel se zna. ima li što novo? zadnje što sam vidjela da su proveli blagdane zajedno, pa su ih vratili udomiteljici. Pretužno! Mislim da bi se trebalo čak i više učinit od virtualnog potpisa. 24 sata je redovito izvještavao i koliko sam shvatila, rdili su pritisak da se djeca vrate tamo gdje spadaju, ali ni to nije bilo dovoljno. Ne mogu se načuditi logici Zavoda, zato jer je netko siromašan treba oduzet dijete??? Umjesto da se potrude oko napuštene djece koja stoljećima čekaju na obitelj, ili oko zlostavljane, zanemarene djece.. A zanemarivanje djece se nikako ne veže za novčanik..Apsurdi.. Pa većina nas vjeruje da se jedno dijete prije 2000 godina rodilo u štalici da bi promijenilo svijet...

----------


## darsim

upmoć, ne mogu dat potpis, uporno mi izbacuje prozorčić s pitanjem jesam li sigurna da mi je mail adresa ..........@fr iako je dobro napisana!!!!!!!!!
želim pomoć ljudima, ja bi grizla ko divlja zvijer da sam ta mama!!!!!

----------


## martinaP

Podižem topic ovom lijepom viješću:

Napokon stigli doma

 :D

----------


## brane

:D  :D  :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

:D  :D  :D 
2. rođendan će slaviti kući

----------


## maria71

:Love:   :D

----------


## Marsupilami

Prekrasno  :D  :D  :D 

Iskreno se nadam da ce krivci za dvije godine patnje ove obitelji odgovarati pred zakonom   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## **mial**

:D  :D  :D 
napokon zajedno, prekrasno i nadam se kazni onome tko ih je razdvojio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------

